# Hunt Club in South Carolina near the GA state line



## Russell Creek (Apr 20, 2005)

Forming a new hunting club, looking for members, who would like to be involved in developing a quality managed deer herd and hunting club! 1501 acres of good land. Dues $1025 per year. Price includes planting,primative camping. Located in McCormick County, SC. This has been an older hunting lease that has proven productive in the past and has been managed since 1999. Come and take a look, join in, and enjoy some great hunting! E-mail at russellcreek@bellsouth.net. Or call me at 864-494-1044.


----------



## Russell Creek (Apr 20, 2005)

Track location is halfway between Hwy 72 and Hwy 378 on Hwy 81 near Mt Carmel.


----------



## Russell Creek (Apr 26, 2005)

Still looking for about 12 members.


----------



## Russell Creek (May 4, 2005)

Still need a few more members. If you are interested in being involved in setting it up this is the club for you!  Where everybody ideas are listened too within reason.


----------



## TIGER (May 4, 2005)

Where in Mt.carmel?We have a club there also.


----------



## Russell Creek (May 6, 2005)

Going from Calhoun Falls to McCormick on the right side of Hwy 81 right before you get to Mt Carmel.


----------



## TIGER (May 9, 2005)

WE are located behiend the post office.600 acres.


----------



## Russell Creek (Jun 20, 2005)

Still have a few openings.  Will gladly set up a tour.  Camping free.  Roughly 2 1/2 hours from Atlanta.


----------



## Russell Creek (Sep 7, 2005)

Still have some openings.   Currently 8 members on 1501 acres.  Call me and we can setup a tour.


----------



## Russell Creek (Sep 12, 2005)

Got all but 4 food plots in ground just waiting on rain.  25+ stand with at least 12 of them have food plots.  Still have a few openings.


----------



## Russell Creek (Sep 19, 2005)

Still have some openings... Currently 9 members on 1501 acres.


----------



## mark29860 (Sep 21, 2005)

*location*

about how far is the club from plum branch


----------



## Russell Creek (Sep 23, 2005)

15 minutes from McCormick, SC it is just up hwy 28 and then Hwy 81


----------



## bradpatt03 (Sep 23, 2005)

how far from abbeville sc?

any openings left?


----------



## Russell Creek (Sep 23, 2005)

12-15 minutes from abbeville as well.  Still have opening.  If you want to check us out.  Call me at my Cabin this weekend 864-391-2372 or my cell before 7pm tonight 494-1044.  After 7pm the cabin will be the only phone that works.  Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Russell Creek (Oct 10, 2005)

Still have some openings.  Rifle season starts tommorrow  10/11/05.


----------

